# Grinder & Wolverine System



## lumber jock (Apr 11, 2009)

:furious: Is it just me, it must be. I just bought a grinder and the Wolverine Sharpening System from WoodCraft. And boy am I steamed. When I was setting up the grinder, I looked for the mounting bolts to be able to mount the grinder. didn't find any. So I went to Home Depot to get some. Came back and then proceeded to mount the grinder. After I mounted the grinder, I then proceeded to open the Wolverine box. So I started to mount the base for the V-Arm attachment. Again, I started looking for the mounting screws. NONE! WTF! @%&*! I was Pi$$ED. I called WoodCraft and I asked why the grinder and the sharpening system didn't come with mounting screws ? The guy told me "because people have different ways of mounting them." I was like what. Seriously, how many ways can you mount the damn thing. MAN, I'm still steaming.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have yet to find a tool that comes with mounting screws or bolts. If you buy a bench top grinder, bandsaw, mitre saw, oscillating sander, etc, there is always holes in their base for mounting, but how many times have you seen a package of hardware for mounting? I guess, they don't know the thickness of your bench etc so they don't add the bolts. Besides, a few bolts would cut into their profit margin. :laughing:
Good luck with the new grinder and jig.
Ken


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't get discouraged jock.... Once you get it mounted and fired up, you will forget all about the trouble you just went through and begin experiencing the joy of turning with sharp tools. :thumbsup: :yes:

I have to make multiple trips to the hardware store all the time. So, it is not just you :laughing::laughing: I will say that I look for those kind of things now though in my older days.....:yes:

Enjoy the system. I do..... :thumbsup:

Fred


----------



## lumber jock (Apr 11, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> I have yet to find a tool that comes with mounting screws or bolts. If you buy a bench top grinder, bandsaw, mitre saw, oscillating sander, etc, there is always holes in their base for mounting, but how many times have you seen a package of hardware for mounting? I guess, they don't know the thickness of your bench etc so they don't add the bolts. Besides, a few bolts would cut into their profit margin. :laughing:
> Good luck with the new grinder and jig.
> Ken


Thanks for that enlightened response Kenbo. I see your point. I guess, I flew off the handle too quick. So what else is new. By the way, is that really you in that pic. Man, you should be in Hollywood makin movies. You're too good lookin to be a wood worker.
Also, Ptsubbie, I guess with age comes wisdom.Thanks for the response guys. I tried my set-up, sharpened a roughing gouge, a skew chisel and a parting tool. I'm still debating to myself whether I need to buy the Vari-Grind Attachment. HHHmmmmm.................


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

LJ,
Woodworking is all about chillin'.:stupid: The last time I threw a tool across the shop was over 20 years ago. I still have the bend J-roller. Don't hardly do anymore laminate work, that helped a bunch.:laughing: I am much calmer now. I bought the same setup from woodcraft. I don't expect mounting hardware with something like that. I usually ask though, just for the heck of it. I mounted mine on a piece of 3/4" birch plywood that I had left over from a project. I had four rubber feet left over from something else and mounted them on the bottom of the plywood. Keeps it from moving around and the whole thing works well. Get the varigrind jig so you can do your fingernail gouges. Also get yourself a wheel dresser. The T-shaped ones work well and are inexpensive. I think I bought that at woodcraft too. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

lumber jock said:


> Thanks for that enlightened response Kenbo. I see your point. I guess, I flew off the handle too quick. So what else is new. By the way, is that really you in that pic. Man, you should be in Hollywood makin movies. You're too good lookin to be a wood worker.


I agree with Mike. Woodworking is all about chillin' out and making something from nothing. It's awesome. I wouldn't say that you flew off that handle, you were just disappointed that you had to wait a little longer to be able to use your new set up. Yeah, that's it. :blink: Bottom line is that you have it mounted now and you can start chillin' and turnin'. Sounds like a blues tune.
Ken
Oh yeah, that really is me in the photo and the wood doesn't care what I look like. :laughing: Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

Lumber Jock, 
Feel lucky...I bought a Steel City dust collector and two of the mounting bolts didn't thead in and off to HD I went to replace them.
All good now.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Grinder an Wolverine System*

HUH,heck I was wonderin why you want to get WATER pipes from china I thought go to home depot,or lowes.I guess I don't think along those lines.I think you may want to check with DEA or custums.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Man, that type of question in a Woodturing forum? :blink:

I think he has been sucking on those water pipes too much already!! :laughing::yes::laughing::yes:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

If it's good enough for olympic swimmer it's good enough for woodturning.  Of course I beat him by 30 years in that respect.


----------



## lumber jock (Apr 11, 2009)

whiskey tango foxtrot :blink:


----------

